# Alfine 8 on a Tandem???



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

I've searched and didn't find anything...
So does anyone tried it before? I don't have budget for the Rohloff yet so I am considering to try an Alfine 8 instead


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

Nice idea but no - an alfine is great for a single bike, but is torque limited - general recommendation for a solo rider is not to stand on the pedals when going uphill. 

A tandem pair would easily exceed the torque the hub can handle. Sadness and a sense of failure will surely follow.


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

find_bruce said:


> Nice idea but no - an alfine is great for a single bike, but is torque limited - general recommendation for a solo rider is not to stand on the pedals when going uphill.
> 
> A tandem pair would easily exceed the torque the hub can handle. Sadness and a sense of failure will surely follow.


Thank you Bruce,
Just thought maybe I could try out on the A8 that I am building for my LHT,


----------

